# New member



## Teej (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi all.. I just wanted to introduce myself and cats to the forum. I have 2 cats I got from the local humane society. Their names are Moe and Shadow. They are extremely smart for cats.. which is why I got them. I raised them like "dogs" and they respond accordingly. They come when I call them by name. They know sit, lay down, sit pretty, etc. I have no litter box in my house becasue that is gross, so they use the toilet. I have pics of them on my site

http://photos.yahoo.com/udo78

Thanks!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Your cats are so pretty, I wish my cats would listen to commands but they rarely listen 8)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your Shadow looks like my Baby w/ short hair! :lol:


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

ha toilet training! thats so awesome...i wish my cats would do that! lol thats wierd i have a cat that's named moe to! but i spell it 'mo' lol.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to cat forum and your cats are cute


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Teej! Your cats are beautiful.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Teej *your cats are adorable. *Wish I didnt have to have a cat box! Ha! 
Youll have to share the trick of how you did that one!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! your fur kids are adorable my 3 send belly rubs


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to another cheese head! Yes you must share the toilet trick!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Cute cats! Black cats are absolutley gorgeous!
My cat uses the toilet too, so much easier than a litter box. I just adopted a kitten this morning and starting the potty training system again. Has 2 cats using the toilet been a problem? 

Eventually, I am going to invest in an auto-flush. I work at a janitorial company and I can get an automatic flush for a tank toilet so in the future I think this will save a lot of hassle when I am at work and can't flush the toilet.

WELCOME!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

> Eventually, I am going to invest in an auto-flush.


Won't that maybe scare the kitty if it flushes while it is on the toilet? I know they scare my daughter when she is on one and moves too much and it flushes!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

AnGella said:


> > Eventually, I am going to invest in an auto-flush.
> 
> 
> Won't that maybe scare the kitty if it flushes while it is on the toilet? I know they scare my daughter when she is on one and moves too much and it flushes!


It also teaches the cat in a emergency not to use the litterbox which isn't good :? .


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

welcome!


----------

